# Father threatened to kick me out



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

He asked me to scan some documents for him and send them to his bank or something, and I forgot about it until this morning. So he comes in to my room and starts swearing calling me names, and saying he'll kick me out if I don't do it for him because I don't contribute anything to the family and I'm 21 now. I really think its time for me to try and find a new place as I can't really be around the guy much longer. It was fathers day here yesterday as well...


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

If he's as big a douche as he sounds, than finding your own place won't just spare you having to hear him rant - it'll help your life outlook, as well as your psychological health.

Seriously, it's no good for anyone to live in close proximity to such negativity.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Do u work op?


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Do u work op?


I did but it was only temp job for 2 months and it finished in July so no I don't work now, which is part of the problem as I have to rely on my parents atm. I am studying though and I found it really tough juggling the work (when I was working) and studying.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Tell him to smarten up and scan his own documents before he gets in trouble by the bank because your not doing it now.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

What about helping his father, like he asked?

Seems like you didn't even try doing that fm5827, looking at the way you wrote about it: "send it to his bank or something". Probably this could've been avoided altogether. By the way, did you offer him a present or acknowledge the fact that it was father's day in any way? I'm just curious about it.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

somename said:


> What about helping his father, like he asked?
> 
> Seems like you didn't even try doing that fm5827, looking at the way you wrote about it: "send it to his bank or something". Probably this could've been avoided altogether. By the way, did you offer him a present or acknowledge the fact that it was father's day in any way? I'm just curious about it.


Ok thats probably fair enough. I feel like I have made him out to be worse than he is, I am grateful to my parents for still allowing me to live at home, but i still don't think he is a good father. No I did not get him a gift or anything but on the other hand he doesn't acknowledge my birthday at all, never has even said happy birthday to me once, just acts as though its any other day. This doesn't bother me really but then I shouldn't have to feel bad not getting him a gift for fathers day or anything. I don't really talk to him that often and if I do its usually only about sports.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

That sucks. Seems like you two really don't get along, I don't blame you for not doing anything for father's day after knowing he doesn't celebrate your birthday. That's not cool, at all. Hope you the best!


----------

